# Walk the walk....



## Roland (Oct 23, 2001)

You have got to love it when you get those people who can spout off all sorts of theory, history and every reason why they are in the right everytime they talk, but when it is time to go, they can not do it half as well as they can talk it.
And the other side of the coin of course, are those who have every excuse in the book 'WHY' they can not work it.

                                        :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 24, 2001)

Less Talk...More Walk...
(insert appropriate finger guestures here)

I made a funny!
:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2001)

Sounds like a radio ad.....


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 6, 2001)

That is almost as bad as people who teach things but do not know why.  There are too many instructors who teach things only because it was part of their curriculum.  Too many people do things a certain way only because that is the way their instructor taught them.  We must know why we teach what we teach.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 28, 2002)

i agree with you on that one


----------



## Ronin (Mar 28, 2002)

however if the knowledge passed down is quality aint nothing wrong with that


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 28, 2002)

Nuff said....:samurai:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 28, 2002)

Good saying, "Less yak, more smack".

Another good one, "Shut-up" (we get a lot of students that like to stand there and B.S. about this, that and sometimes even about the technique)

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Good saying, "Less yak, more smack".
> 
> ...



Ugh, those people get on my ever lovin' NERVES!  Thankfully,
all these guys have left the school, but ... There were 4 or 5 of
them that loved to talk about the fargin UFC shows they've
watched on pay per view.  My instructor is extremely busy with
classes and running his business.  He gets swamped as soon
as class is over, for one thing or another, but dammit when I'm
on the mat, I don't want to discuss television!


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah they bug crap out of me too  

We're on the verge of asking one to leave or just take the cardio classes, because all she does is whine.  She whines about the contact, whines about the drills, whines about...well you get the idea, she just flat whines.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)

out come the whiners.......

excuse me .... I have to go get another case of cheese....


----------



## tonbo (Apr 1, 2002)

We had a guy that was always "super-tough" when dealing with lower belts and younger students.....then we did line drills, with this guy starting off....against all students older, bigger, and higher rank than he was.  We also "let" him spar the more advanced belts in the class (the ones he didn't pair up with in free sparring).  Stopped his chatter *real* quick.

Generally, I have found that the "Oh, really?  Ok, *show* me" works pretty well.  I get a real laugh out of watching someone make a fool out of themselves while proving themselves wrong at the same time.

Talk is cheap.  Walking at least shows that you don't *need* to just *talk* about it.

Just my 2 cents' worth.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *You have got to love it when you get those people who can spout off all sorts of theory, history and every reason why they are in the right everytime they talk, but when it is time to go, they can not do it half as well as they can talk it.
> And the other side of the coin of course, are those who have every excuse in the book 'WHY' they can not work it.
> ...



 That's why Mr. Conatser calls me, "Salesman of Motion."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 6, 2002)

You just needed a title!  lol :rofl: 

:asian: 

Ricardo says at the speed of light............

One owner, little ole' Lady
Just drove back and forth to the store,
Air Blows cool,
Knee high in rubber,
Never been touched,
A real Teddy Bear on the lot,
Purrs like a kitten,
To Drive it is to love it,
Take a free test drive.
Over the curb and sold,
.
.
.
Can I write it up for you?

Go Ricardo........!!!!!!


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 6, 2002)

Bugs me too when people are just standing around chatting and not really paying attention or that bothered about the training...... im there because i want to learn not because i wanted the latest gossip on Friends :lol: :lol:


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 6, 2002)

That's what we called 'em years ago.  Can I use that word here? Oh well, too late!

I think the europeans call them wankers.  Anyway, they usually fall by the wayside fairly quickly.  They want to see how hard they can hit by whacking the crud outta their training partners, and then cover up like tortoises when it's their turn to receive the technique.  A funny thing to do is start to do the technique, then stop before it comes to impact and cross your arms, and see how long it takes them to come up for air and realize you aborted.  It's mean, but fun.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *That's what we called 'em years ago.  Can I use that word here? Oh well, too late!
> 
> ...



Well.........considering the size of man that you are...........I think I would want to cover and hide also.  Especially if I was an underling.......I mean underbelt.

Michael


----------



## Kirk (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *out come the whiners.......
> 
> ...



On the "wanker" side of things, have you ever had it where your
instructor is beating the snot out of you, whilst explaining the
technique to you and everyone else, but you didn't quite get it?
Then you're forced to say "can you show me again?"


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 7, 2002)

It IS hard to see what is being actually done in the technique when you are wincing in pain, seeing colors, and looking at things from an upside down angle.  Sometimes you gotta feel it to understand it- but other times it just painful!!  I had to get an MRI one time after having Desperate Falcons demonstrated on me, because it was believed by my doctor I had a major ruptured blood vessel in my inner thigh (I guess it was the spreading purple stains appearing around my knee and ankle combined with the baseball sized knot at the point of impact).  My entire leg turned purple before it finally began to heal up, and it still hurts when I stretch sometimes.  It will probably be the source of a dislodged blood clot which kills me with a stroke in my old age.

Contact is good, but injury from training just sucks.  I have little tolerance for people who get their rocks off on excessive contact.  When someone hurts you, SPEAK UP.  If they do it again, defend yourself.  If it's your instructor and it happens alot, then leave the school.  There is no reason to suffer injury in the guise of quality training. :asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 7, 2002)

There's always that one guy you like to see get hammered when demonstraiting a technique though. It kind of get's them put in their place, but as long as there is a black or brown belt around they're the ones that get beat on, rarely a under belt.


:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey I think Ive trained with this guy you are all talking about!! 
:boxing:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 17, 2002)

I have been the "dummy" more times than I can count.  

Our advanced class thinks it's funny as hell when the instructor is making a point about the angle of a strike, or the proper way to do it, and he is using one of the Black Belts as a percussion instrument.  He's dead serious, asking "You guys see that? " and will repeat the move a couple of times (always a body strike, not face, btw).  The "dummy" or "volunteer" is always wincing after the first two or three "examples", and, yes, we usually see what the instructor is talking about.....it's kind of obvious from the "dummy's" reactions...

Personally, I haven't had to ask, "Can I see that again?" when being used as a dummy.  Either someone else in the class asks for a repeat, or the instructor asks if anyone wants to see the technique again.  There are *always* those who do....

Ah, well.  It is enjoyable, after all.  By now, I'm used to walking (limping?) away from class with a few new bruises....

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 17, 2002)

Sounds to me like you guys might be able to teach some good Kenpo someday.  LOL  

Ya gotta pay your dues........
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Sounds to me like you guys might be able to teach some good Kenpo someday.  LOL
> 
> ...



Some days it feels like extortion though  


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 17, 2002)

No Pain...........

No Gain

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *No Pain...........
> 
> ...




My philosophy is No Pain ..... No Pain.  

Heard some comedian say that LOL.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 17, 2002)

but it never pans out!

hee hee

usually like..... no pain..... "come here now, we'll see about that!!!!"

 :rofl:


----------

